

What is it like to work with Elon Musk? - Nevaeh
http://www.quora.com/Elon-Musk/What-is-it-like-to-work-with-Elon-Musk

======
loceng
A more important and valuable question to ask and know the answer to - how did
Elon become this way? Who were his mentors, his coaches, his counselors? What
advice and decisions early on helped him evolve and mould him into who he is
today?

~~~
Nevaeh
A similar question was asked on Quora as well: [http://www.quora.com/Elon-
Musk/How-is-Elon-Musk-so-intellige...](http://www.quora.com/Elon-Musk/How-is-
Elon-Musk-so-intelligent)

------
Nevaeh
A Tesla employee actually answered the Quora question on 10/30/12, Tuesday.
Might be useful information for other aspiring entrepreneurs on HN.

